
FAQ on LoadBear's Instrument of Precommitment - networked
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nRSRWbAqtC48rPv5NG6kzggL3HXSJ1O93jFn3fgu0Rs/mobilebasic
======
brudgers
This reminds me of the literary technique of explaining philosophical concepts
via a dialog. Gallelio's _Dialog Concerning Two World Systems_ [1][2] was the
specific example that comes to mind [an example of "natural philosophy" which
was what science was before it was science]. The literary technique goes back
into the Ancient world, e.g. Plato.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialogue_Concerning_the_Two_Ch...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialogue_Concerning_the_Two_Chief_World_Systems)

[2]:
[http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/galileo/dialog...](http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/galileo/dialogue.html)

